# Honeybee report



## TomL (Mar 20, 2001)

Same captain as the Olympus, there were only 5 fares so they took their small boat.

Trolled umbrella rigs/bucktails, 9 rods out at once. Fares got to reel in fish in order of their tickets.

We all got big rockfish to take home. Mine was 33 inches and was very fat, no real idea how much it weighed but I would guess 15 pounds.

I had the smallest fish in terms of length. There was one other caught that was only an inch or two longer, but thinner. The other three were cows, and were close to 40 inches.

Fun day, my fish was spawned out and had recently been in one of the rivers. When I cleaned it there was about a 12 inch catfish in its stomach.

My guess is I will get 10 meals out of this fish.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

TomL -- Congratulations!! I've been fishing on the Olympus ever since I spotted one of your posts two years ago. Do you ever go out on Joe's night trips for croaker/trout? I'm looking to plan a future trip to avoid driving solo. See my profile for email address if interested.


----------



## TomL (Mar 20, 2001)

Foodfan. I'm moving out of the area in a few weeks so that might have been my last trip. The good news is that Upstate NY is full of trout of all kinds.

One thing I learned is that Scheibles is no longer running head boat trips, so I would expect the Olympus to get crowded.

Because of this, you might want to look into a charter. I think its something like $400, so get a decent group together and it will cost about the same.

Another thing Joe said is that chumming is going to start soon. Water temp was 57 degrees on Sunday. Joe said they started night trips and caught croakers, but not in good numbers yet. I would expect it to get hot in a week or two at most.

On the night trips I would recommend bringing some small, live spot if you can. I did this once and it paid off big-time, caught 2 trout that went 30 and 28 inches.

I may get out once more. If I do, I will shoot you an email.


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

foodfan I would come along if you ever want to go out. would really like to hit the night trip too. I thought that Scheibles just got some huge boat last year or 2 have they quit running it. would seem like a waste to get a huge headboat then decide to not use it. let me know if you head out sometime.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

TomL, thanks for the info, and good luck on your move. I don't have a supply source for live spot, but have had some good luck with chicken breast and also chunks of bunker/menhaden. Hope your move, and fishing upstate NY, both go well.

c-dog -- I'll post plans for future trips. Am currently considering Memorial Day night trip.


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

that would work not planning on going out of town for the holiday so would work great for me. Just post when you are ready or drop me an email.


----------

